# Snow Chains/Cables for 225/45-17 Tires



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey,
Just wanted to check and see if it is possible to fit any snow chains or cables to a 2003 Jetta 1.8T with the 225/45-17 tires. I checked the owners manual and it seems to indicate that you can not use chains with this size tire. Does anyone know for sure?
I was looking at the SCC Super Z-6 tire cables that say they only require 6.3mm of clearance and beat Class "S" clearance requirements.
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you want to scratch up your front shocks--- by all means. THat's why it isn't recommended for the 225 width.


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm.... that doesn't sound too promising.
Are there any types of snow chains that will work with this size tire?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (abekauf)*

There is a lot of room on stock wheels. I don't think you will rub unless your chains are really loose. Also, you won't hurt the shock if you scratch it.


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

So you're saying that there is enough room for snow chains with the stock 17" wheels and sport suspension?
I wish the manual would give a clearer answer as to how much clearance there is with this setup. All they say is that you shouldn't use chains on the 16" spare tire when the other tires are 17"...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (abekauf)*

Nothing there says that chains are no good on the 17'' wheels.
I say you will be fine, though there may be a few people who disagree.


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well - I guess I'll give it a shot... 
Has anyone out here actually used snow chains with this tire size?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (abekauf)*

how much snow are you planning getting in Va?


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (ironmule)*

Well.. it's not so much VA its WV. I drive over there most weekends in the winter to Canaan Valley or Snowshoe where they average close to 200" of snow a year. 
The five mountain ranges that I have to cross to get there can get pretty icy as it generally snows right around the freezing mark. There have been a couple of times where I have BARELY had enough traction to make it up some of the inclines (with a good set of Bridgestone Potenza G 009's - that are rated very highly for winter driving). The snow chains would just be a little extra peace of mind to make sure I can make it home at the end of the day.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (abekauf)*

that makes sense-


----------



## fredym80 (Nov 2, 2005)

I use Spikes-Spiders on my 225/45/17. They are on the expensive and bulky side but, they pay for themselves in the amount of time you save putting them on in the cold weather. They only take about 2min to attach; that is if you have the hub attached to your wheels. They also save you when it dumps a few feet and all you have to do is dig out enough snow place them over the wheel. I tried the Z-type cables and they rub on the shock. 
Cheers!


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (fredym80)*

check out the autosock!!! better, safer, and easier than anything else except for winter tyres. http://www.autosock.com


----------

